# Shadslinger



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Loy, How did the surgery go? Look what happens when you are not fishing, we get a hurricane! 

Hope you are recovering well my friend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is three days out, it got moved to Monday, and the first time I can sit at the computer. 
I'm doing very well, and I am amazed at how they can do a total hip replacement in less than two hours of surgery and you go home the same day!
Thanks rglide09!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> This is three days out, it got moved to Monday, and the first time I can sit at the computer.
> I'm doing very well, and I am amazed at how they can do a total hip replacement in less than two hours of surgery and you go home the same day!
> Thanks rglide09!


Amazing technology as I mentioned. Glad to hear it went well. Did you say in your mind when they said you are about to get up this is crazy?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

You go Loy! Get back soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw this first hand with my mom. Glad you’re on the mend.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Captain.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah the dr looked like he was 15 years old and said with confidence "Have you out of here in an hour and half of surgery, you can go home today".
When I woke up and they said okay time to walk!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

That new hips gonna make you a young man again, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wishing you a pain free and speedy recovery.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Get well soon my friend.... .


----------



## Fitchman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

That's great news SS. Glad things are going well!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Up for a speedy recovery.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I really appreciate all of the support and good thoughts and prayers from my fellow 2coolers!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great news!!!!

Do what the physical therapist tells ya and you be back as it in no time!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

As per our previous conversation, Get well soon, Loy!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

LOL....I know what you mean. I graduated Cy Fair High in '72 and my Doc graduated Cy Fair in the early 2000's.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

To a speedy recovery!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Glad to hear you finally got it done Loy. Take it easy for a while and you'll be back after em before you know it.

Dale


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone taking bets on if SS had a detachable rod holder installed on that new hip?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man it's getting tougher not fishing as I get better! 
PT is going great, I graduate to the cane from a walker Thursday, and have a follow up with surgeon on Friday.
I'm hoping I have made enough progress to get a hall pass.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

That is great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking a couple days ago that you need to allow that incision to heal before you get in a boat, just in case you got lake water on you. But I think Friday will make 11 days and the incision may be healed by then.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope your healing continues and you get back on the lake soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I kicked the walker to the side after my last round of workouts today. feeling good, but the PT will give me the all clear officially tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll kick the cane aside soon as well the way recovery is going.
The very best thing is I don't have the nagging hip pain that's been hindering me for 20 years and the occasional Five alarm acute pain episodes I've had in the past two years.
My right leg is starting to regain strength and feeling so I feel blessed indeed.
Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers.

I want to share a story about thoughts and prayers in light of the tragic devastation Covid is wrecking on the world.
My wife's daughter has a very good friend who's husband has been in a very bad way with Covid, intubated, unconscious, and deathly sick in the hospital for some time.
Her daughter felt a powerful need to focus her thoughts and prayers on the person recently, as her and her ex husband had lived across the street, they were once close and she indicate that she put a lot into the moment, some extra time and visualization of the man. She really put her heart into it.
A day later her friend told her that her husband had woke up, and when he did he related that she(my wife's daughter) had come to visit him( and referred to her by her last name at the time name when she lived across the street from them), and that they had spent a long time visiting and they had talked about all of the things they knew and did together. Of course my wife's daughter did not physically go to the hospital and visit her friend, but her thoughts and prayers reached him in a most meaningful way.
In this time of tragic outcomes for so many, keep praying and thinking positive thoughts for the people who need it.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you’re doing great and love the story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

That is a awesome story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Going to the dr for follow up this morning, hopefully I'll get a hall pass to go fishing!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to see you're up and running, and rehab is successful. They've come so far on the hip surgeries, from a few years back. Bet you can't wait to get back! As a hip and back pain sufferer, I can appreciate your enthusiasm. Tight lines, and soon to be, more happy customers!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep the Dr. said the x-ray looked fantastic!, "any questions?" he said.
And I asked, "can I go fishing?" and the answer was as long as I can keep within the parameters of movement and safety.
So I am meeting the new deckhand, Shay Wilcox, at 8:00 in the morning to teach her some drift fishing and then she is going give the Wild Frontier a good scrubbing.
Ready for the 2021/2022 season!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good to see you getting out and about. I want some of that stuff you takin if it will take me back in time like you. I only have hydrocodone and whiskey. It is not that good. If you feel up to it in a couple weeks come this way or we can go north on livingston and catch you some crappie. Not going to rush you and don't want you to rush the recovery.


----------

